

Notes on Leadership: Be Like Steve Jobs, . . . And Bill Campbell, And Andy Grove - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/14/notes-on-leadership-jobs-grove-campbel/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
gbookman
The qualities this article talks about (being compelling, caring about your
employees, executing) are all essential. But you can't expect just one person
to embody all three. Your founders/management team should collectively provide
them.

